# Test Drive  unlimited: unsichtbare Polizei????



## jowasata (8. Januar 2009)

Hi Gemeinde,

hab mir test drive unlimited zugelegt und kräftig gespielt.... bisher...
(3Häuser, 15 Autos,  2 Mio Asche, alles super)

So aaaaber:

- ständig "tdu server not available" - Was soll dass denn? Kein Multiplayer?   
- und viel schlimmer: Ständig prall ich bei Rennen mit Verkehr( Tramper, Modells...) gegen unsichtbare Polizeiautos... Balken "fahren" geht runter, kein Perfekt mehr möglich, besonders ärgerlich bei Auslieferungsfahrten, wo ich wirklich langsam fahr um möglichst ein "perfekt" einzufahren ... und Zack "achtung adam1 ein soundso hat bereits mehrere Unfälle begangen"... son Dreck!!!  
Patch 1.66 oder so war mit dem Spiel dabei und auch eine manuelle Aufspielung brachte "exist already"
-Club einladungen oder Renaufforderungen bei freier Fahrt hatte ich auch noch nie... hab davon nur auf irgendswelchen Seiten gelesen...  

Weiß jemand Hilfe?
sonst schmeiss ich die ScheXXXe aussm Fenster!  

Ach ja:
System: C2D 8400, 8800GT (Zotac, amp), 3,5 gb Ram ( weil Win XPhome32)
Neusten nvidia Treiber draufgepackt brachte auch nichts


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

jowasata am 08.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So aaaaber:
> 
> - ständig "tdu server not available" - Was soll dass denn? Kein Multiplayer?
> ...
> -Club einladungen oder Renaufforderungen bei freier Fahrt hatte ich auch noch nie... hab davon nur auf irgendswelchen Seiten gelesen...


  hast du vlt. einfach nur ne firewall aktiv / das spiel bei windows nicht freigegeben?


----------



## jowasata (8. Januar 2009)

Firewall lässt TDU durch... hab das auch schon probiert...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

verwendest du evtl. einen no-CD-"crack"? der könnte so was verursachen. spiel mit der original-DVD.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Januar 2009)

jowasata am 08.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> - ständig "tdu server not available" - Was soll dass denn? Kein Multiplayer?



das hatte ich auch immer und wie ich in anderen foren gelesen habe, noch etliche andere spieler.

allerdings war bei mir die polizei immer sichtbar.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Januar 2009)

jowasata am 08.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> sonst schmeiss ich die ScheXXXe aussm Fenster!


Tu es, tu es, tu es! 
Im Ernst, das Spiel ist den ganzen Ärger nicht wert. Wird eh schnell langweilig weil das Kernstück, DAS Feature des Spiels, also der MP, total verbuggt ist und nicht annähernd hält was der Text auf der Rückseite der Verpackung verspricht.


----------



## jowasata (8. Januar 2009)

Chemenu am 08.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> jowasata am 08.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmpf... hatte mich so darauf gefreut....    


Klar spiel ich mit der Original CD!!! hab das Spiel ja auch im Original! 

Würde mich freuen über weitere Tipps!!, bevor ichs aus dem Fenster schmeiss... hab grad eben wieder eine Fahrzeugüberführung nicht perfekt geschafft, weil irgendwo so ein unsichtbares BuXXX... nein ganz ruhig bleiben... so ein unsichtbaresPolizeiauto stand und ich reingerauscht bin...
is das am ende der Schäuble-Trojaner?

Gruß
Jowa


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2009)

andere grafikeinstellungen/treiber hast du aber schon probiert?


----------



## jowasata (9. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 08.01.2009 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> andere grafikeinstellungen/treiber hast du aber schon probiert?



jo, hoch und runter... spiel grad auf 1024x7nochwas und wenig details..
So sieht das Spiel fast wie damals auf dem C64 aus...
hab den neusten nvidia treiber draufgepackt...
und andere spiele laufen ja auch in voller pracht...

Test drive läuft auch in allen Details... bis halt auf die Polizeiwägen... oh ich kanns nimmer hören:"Adam10 an alle...."

hab sowas selbst auch noch nicht erlebt...

aber was tun?

Gruß
Jowa


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Januar 2009)

Puuhh ja TDU ist so ne Sache, bei mir läuft es gott sei Dank ohne Probleme. Stell doch mal deine Firewall aus, kann ja sein, dass irgendein Port geblockt wird und es deswegen nicht geht -- probieren geht über studieren.   

Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal gemeinsam online eine Runde um die Insel fahren. 

Generell finde ich TDU nicht langweilig, man kann ja die Singleplayer Missionen und eben wenn man online ist  noch die Multiplayer Missionen spielen, mit anderen chatten und über die Insel cruisen. 

Klar es ist kein NFS aber das möchte TDU gar nicht sein. Vielleicht wollten die Entwickler von TDU dem Spieler das Näher bringen, was EA seit 1999 nicht mal mehr Ansatzweise versucht hat. Traumwagen auf Traumstrassen zu fahren. 

Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch das Megapack! Ich liebe den Lamborghini Mucielago Spider!    

Also wer mal mit mir online spielen will einfach Email an mich


----------



## jowasata (12. Januar 2009)

Crysisheld am 11.01.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Puuhh ja TDU ist so ne Sache, bei mir läuft es gott sei Dank ohne Probleme. Stell doch mal deine Firewall aus, kann ja sein, dass irgendein Port geblockt wird und es deswegen nicht geht -- probieren geht über studieren.
> 
> Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal gemeinsam online eine Runde um die Insel fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich würde gerne mit Dir ein paar Rennen fahren, aber mein TDU server ist nicht(war noch nie) verbunden....

Und die unsichtbaren Polizeiautos sorgen immer noch dafür, dass meine Überführungsfahrten nicht mehr perfekt werden..

UND JEZT DAS:

hab alle Rennen durch, alle verfügbaren Anhalter und Topmodells mitgenommen, drei häuser zig autos und 3Mio Asche.....

So und jetzt kann ich niczht mehr weiterfahren, Motoräder kann ich nicht kaufen (Sie müssen erst alle Autohäuser entdecken) und damit auch keine Motoradrennen
Und sonst nur noch Rennen, bei denen ein m in der klasse steht also Fahrzeugklasse Bm ...was ist das?
Wenn ich darauf klicke kommt "Sie besitzen keine Fahrzeuge dieser Klasse"

Das wars dann mit dem Spiel für mich, oder was?   

HAt mir jemand nen Tip? Hab im Internet nichts dazu gefunden...

Gruß und Hass auf alle unsichtbaren Autos

Jowa


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (12. Januar 2009)

Die unsichtbaren Autos kenne ich selbst, aber nur sehr selten und eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit Lag. Bei mir war es meist andersherum, da verschwanden plötzlich Wagen einfach so.

Zum TDU-Server: Hast Du auch ein Onlineprofil erstellt? Dazu musst Du den Haken bei Gamespy-ID setzen und Dich mit einer solchen anmelden. 
Fahren bei Dir computergesteuerte Gegner herum, also mit Wagen die Du kaufen kannst, mit einfachen Namen und als blaue Punkte angezeigt? Dann ist es ein Offlineprofil, dann musst Du online noch mal anfangen.

Schau mal im Haus in den Statistiken nach ob Du wirklich alle Rennen gefahren hast, Du musst diese ja auch erst auf der Karte finden und mit Deinem Rang freischalten.

mB und mA sind die Motorradklassen, kaufen kannst Du Motorräder erst wenn Du alle Autohäuser entdeckt hast (einmal daran vorbeifahren, so dass Sie von der Karte direkt betretbar sind).


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Januar 2009)

jowasata am 12.01.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Crysisheld am 11.01.2009 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

grade noch eine Frage, du hast aber schon ein online Profil erstellt oder? Da du sagtest du hast soviel autos, und kohlen, wenn du beim Profil erstellen nicht auf online profil klickst kannst du mit diesem Profil auch nicht online spielen. Wenn du nicht mehr sicher bist, leg dir ein neues Profil an und mach den haken bei online profil (glaub so heisst das) 

Gruß


----------



## jowasata (12. Januar 2009)

, 

grade noch eine Frage, du hast aber schon ein online Profil erstellt oder? 




ManManMannnn!!!   
hab natürlich kein online konto... und nu? das ganze nochmal von vorne??

Besten Dank für die Hilfen... ich werd mal Meldung über den Erfolg bei Neustart (MIT aktiviertem online konto machen...

Besten Dank 
Jowa


----------



## Lordlaz (13. Februar 2009)

jowasata am 08.01.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gemeinde,
> 
> hab mir test drive unlimited zugelegt und kräftig gespielt.... bisher...
> (3Häuser, 15 Autos,  2 Mio Asche, alles super)
> ...






> sieh mal hier : TDU-Central.de ließ heute verlautbaren, dass im Internet ein 16 MB großer Patch zu Test Drive: Unlimited aufgetaucht ist. Dieser soll das Spiel auf die Version 1.66A updaten. Es handelt sich jedoch um einen Fake. TDU-Central und Atari empfehlen diesen nicht zu installieren, da dies das Onlinespielen des Titels unmöglich macht.


----------



## ziegenbock (13. Februar 2009)

Lordlaz am 13.02.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> sieh mal hier : TDU-Central.de ließ heute verlautbaren, dass im Internet ein 16 MB großer Patch zu Test Drive: Unlimited aufgetaucht ist. Dieser soll das Spiel auf die Version 1.66A updaten. Es handelt sich jedoch um einen Fake. TDU-Central und Atari empfehlen diesen nicht zu installieren, da dies das Onlinespielen des Titels unmöglich macht.


 [/quote]


und welche version soll man dann nehmen? wenn ich das spiel installiere, habe ich version 1.45. will ich damit online spielen, sagt er mir, den neuesten patch saugen. und außer dem patch 1.66a habe ich keinen gefunden. und damit komme ich nicht online.

und wenn ich auf die seite tdu-central.de gehe, kommt nur ein weißer bildschirm.


----------



## Lordlaz (13. Februar 2009)

ziegenbock am 13.02.2009 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordlaz am 13.02.2009 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > sieh mal hier : TDU-Central.de ließ heute verlautbaren, dass im Internet ein 16 MB großer Patch zu Test Drive: Unlimited aufgetaucht ist. Dieser soll das Spiel auf die Version 1.66A updaten. Es handelt sich jedoch um einen Fake. TDU-Central und Atari empfehlen diesen nicht zu installieren, da dies das Onlinespielen des Titels unmöglich macht.




und welche version soll man dann nehmen? wenn ich das spiel installiere, habe ich version 1.45. will ich damit online spielen, sagt er mir, den neuesten patch saugen. und außer dem patch 1.66a habe ich keinen gefunden. und damit komme ich nicht online.

und wenn ich auf die seite tdu-central.de gehe, kommt nur ein weißer bildschirm. [/quote]


probiermal diese seite : http://tdu.gameprophets.com/news.php

online problemlösung findest du im forum


----------



## ChrisTatos (20. Januar 2020)

- und viel schlimmer: Ständig prall ich bei Rennen mit Verkehr( Tramper, Modells...) gegen *unsichtbare Polizeiautos...* Balken "fahren" geht runter, kein Perfekt mehr möglich, besonders ärgerlich bei Auslieferungsfahrten, wo ich wirklich langsam fahr um möglichst ein "perfekt" einzufahren ... und Zack "achtung adam1 ein soundso hat bereits mehrere Unfälle begangen"... son Dreck!!!  
Patch 1.66 oder so war mit dem Spiel dabei und auch eine manuelle Aufspielung brachte "exist already"


----------



## ChrisTatos (20. Januar 2020)

*Lösung!!! ...und nur 11 Jahre später*

Für alle die sich das Spiel heute erst geholt haben und eine Lösung suchen... Hab ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden und hierher kopiert.
Ich hab es selbst gestern mehrere Stunden getestet und es funzt! Ich spiele es auf Win 7-64bit mit dem Patch 1.66 (war auf der Original-Disk mit drauf)...

...und bitte: -- erst lesen -- dann denken -- dann schauen -- dann handeln !!!!!
Nemt euch Zeit sonst passieren Fehler aus dehnen ihr dann aber wieder was lernen könnt.

...und wie geschrieben ist nur eine Kopie und nicht von mir...
...und jetzt noch viel Spaß bei diesem Klassiker der Pc-Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, nach fast einem Jahr und anderweitigen Beschäftigungen habe ich endlich die Lösung für das Problem gefunden!!! Big Grin Ich bin zufälligerweise darauf gestoßen, weil ich bei jedem Spiel auf meinem neuen PC in den Grafikeinstellungen Vsync eingestellt habe, da sonst die Spiele nicht, ich würde mal sagen "rund" laufen. Also habe ich mir gedacht an dem wirds liegen, nur leider kann man bei TDU keine Vsync ein- bzw. ausschalten. Sad Also habe ich mal gegoogelt und habe recht schnell was gefunden. Man kann nämlich mit einem speziellen Programm, dass RivaTuner heißt, die Vsync auch für Spiele aktivieren, die über diese Funktion nicht verfügen. Also hab ich mir es runtergeladen und und nach Anleitung ausgeführt. Siehe da: TDU läuft nun perfekt, ohne dass Autos unsichtbar sind (gegen die man ofters kracht, weil man sie nicht sieht) ohne Autos die zu schnell ihre Spur wechseln oder einfach stehen bleiben. Sogar manuelles Schalten funktioniert hervorragend, sodass ich jetzt wieder mehr Spaß am fahren habe, da ich jetzt nicht mehr die Automatik benutzen muss. Big Grin Für die jenigen, die ähnliche Probleme haben zitiere ich jetzt ma die Anleitung wie man das Programm konfiguriert um TDU optimalst laufen zu lassen.

(1. Vsync im Spiel aus machen.) -> gilt nicht für TDU!
2. Riva Tuner downloaden und installieren.
3. Zum Installationsordner navigieren und dann "Tools -> D3DOverrider" und die
D3DOverrider.exe öffnen.
4. Rechts unten im Taskleisten Tray ist jetzt ein grünes DirectX symbol. Draufklicken.
Dann öffnet sich das Fenster des Programms.
5. Mit dem "+" die exe datei des Spiels einfügen, und für die Datei Vsync und Tripple buffering aktiviren.

Lass das Programm offen. Wenn jetzt die exe Datei des Spiels gestartet wird, läuft es mit 99%iger
Sicherheit mit Vsync.

Wenn man dann TDU nicht mehr spielt, kann man das Programm auch beenden. Nur wenn man das Spiel wieder spielen möchte das Programm weider starten.


----------

